# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Ghost Hunters, ScareFest, New special correspondent, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online: 

Episode 63

Badger, The Unknown Scare- Actor, and Wicked Wendy descended upon ScareFest in Lexington, Ky last week and came away with a bunch of interviews. On this show Badger chats with Dustin Pari, The USA learns why Kris Williams got into the ghost hunting business, and what some of her future projects may entail. Wicked Wendy catches up with Grant Wilson, and finds out what he’s been up to since we last chatted with him last year. The Roundtable of Terror introduces our latest special correspondent, Eric Vysther, and we find out a bit more of this enigmatic haunter, as well as introduce his first segment. Badger brings us the latest Deadline News and a potential Gruesome Giveaway winner, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare-Actor(Actress??) addresses the recent gender identity conflicts. The “Haunt-stremetalist” spins the spooky tunes as haunt season gets into full swing

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Haunted Nursery – Midnight Syndicate
Empty Coffin – Verse 13
Night Sins – Virgil Franklin

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

